# Blind purchase Prior MFR



## Deacon

SteeevePerry said:


> Hi everyone! Just bought my first board, a Prior MFR 162. It will be very different for me because it's a fairly high end freeride board and I've only ever ridden hire boards which were about 155 and super flexy.
> I have only ridden for four weeks (always hire boards) most recently six months ago in Australia. But chose the MFR because I want a board built for all mountain carving and speed. Not too interested in park although hoping to hit some natural features.
> I've read handling a stiffer and longer board is more difficult...
> Any advice how best to control the MFR? I've read it's somewhat similar to a Jones Flagship.


Buy pads. And lessons. You're starting over.


----------



## SnowDragon

Um, well, um,...

Please report back how your first day on the new board goes.
This could be interesting.:surprise:


This reminds me of my own experience buying my SECOND board.
After a couple of years of weekend riding, I decided that I had outgrown my beginner board.
After advising that I only carve groomers - no park/freestyle for me at the time - the salesman at the local shop sold me a Salomon Burner, a stiff, directional, tapered freeride board.
Way too much board for me at the time.
The next couple of years were, as I said above, interesting.


----------



## Oldman

First off, welcome to the Asylum. :wink:

Now, full points as you are clearly of the go big or stay home school of riding. I have no experience on your new "beast", but there are others here who are / or have ridden the deck you have just acquired.

The only thing I do know is that if you have purchased a full camber version of that board, your riding skills had better be top drawer or that deck is going to reach up and slap you. Not in your ass, but right in your face. You want to know how to control it? Like any full camber rocket, you had better be on your game 24 / 7 as the second you get lazy on it, it will slap you hard. It is one of those boards that will ride you if you are not careful.

Good Luck!


----------



## ridinbend

Oldman said:


> The only thing I do know is that if you have purchased a full camber version of that board, your riding skills had better be top drawer or that deck is going to reach up and slap you. Not in your ass, but right in your face. You want to know how to control it? Like any full camber rocket, you had better be on your game 24 / 7 as the second you get lazy on it, it will slap you hard. It is one of those boards that will ride you if you are not careful.
> 
> Good Luck!


Holy crap, it's only a snowboard. Just because it's camber doesn't make it some unrideable beast. Every board has a learning curve. I learned on camber boards, always rode camber until a few years back.

Congratulations on your purchase OP. Just make sure as you get better you don't learn any bad habits. Take a few lessons with your new board and you'll be shredding the steeps in no time.


----------



## Phedder

Like Ridinbend said, it is only a board. Don't get too far ahead of yourself and ride within your limits and your comfort zone, focus on getting better technically, rather than just trying to go faster. The board will handle a hell of a lot more than you can throw at it right now, so don't test it. Not much we can tell you online, getting lessons is your best bet, and watching videos couldn't hurt. Only thing I'll say is always keep your uphill edge engaged, at least at first. Once you get better, engaging the downhill edge while carving across and then down the slope is a lot of fun though!


----------



## SnowDragon

ridinbend said:


> Holy crap, it's only a snowboard. Just because it's camber doesn't make it some unrideable beast. Every board has a learning curve. I learned on camber boards, always rode camber until a few years back.
> 
> Congratulations on your purchase OP. Just make sure as you get better you don't learn any bad habits. Take a few lessons with your new board and you'll be shredding the steeps in no time.


True enough, it is just a snowboard.
But there is little point owning a Ferrari if you will be driving it like a Smart car while you learn to drive.

I don't question buying a full camber board.
I do question buying an aggressive big mountain board as a first board.
I learned on cambered boards as well.
They are not all the same.


----------



## ridinbend

GreyDragon said:


> True enough, it is just a snowboard.
> But there is little point owning a Ferrari if you will be driving it like a Smart car while you learn to drive.
> 
> I don't question buying a full camber board.
> I do question buying an aggressive big mountain board as a first board.
> I learned on cambered boards as well.
> They are not all the same.


It's not a Ferrari. It's camber with early rise. Sounds like a similar shape to the flagship. I think he'll figure out how to use a clutch just fine.


----------



## SnowDogWax

One thing is certain. You bought a great board for what you wanted. Mountain carver and speed. Now comes the pain and pleasure that comes with anybody who seeks to become more proficient at snowboarding. :snowboard3:










:snowboard2:


----------



## SteeevePerry

Thanks for the replies so far, you guys are awesome. I'm sure it will take me a long time to use the board how it's meant to be used but will be happy to take it slowly and learn proper technique. I'm 180cm/79kg so actually on the heavier end of the recommended weight range. And yes I have bought a helmet!!


----------



## SteeevePerry

GreyDragon said:


> True enough, it is just a snowboard.
> But there is little point owning a Ferrari if you will be driving it like a Smart car while you learn to drive.
> 
> I don't question buying a full camber board.
> I do question buying an aggressive big mountain board as a first board.
> I learned on cambered boards as well.
> They are not all the same.


I think I'll drive the Ferrari at the speed limit for quite a while.
It's flex is a 7 and I was told it would ride shorter than it's 162, so hoping I can take it steady and improve my technique. I'll be at Whistler and Lake Louise in a week or so, can't wait!


----------



## SteeevePerry

ridinbend said:


> It's not a Ferrari. It's camber with early rise. Sounds like a similar shape to the flagship. I think he'll figure out how to use a clutch just fine.


Thanks for the confidence! I know it's very different but for what it's worth I'm a decent slalom waterski rider and can land tantrums (backflips) and spins on a wakeboard. So it won't be the first time I've bought an advanced board and learned to handle it properly. Just that the landings might tickle a bit more on the slopes!!


----------



## Phedder

SteeevePerry said:


> I think I'll drive the Ferrari at the speed limit for quite a while.
> 
> Thanks for the confidence! I know it's very different but for what it's worth I'm a decent slalom waterski rider and can land tantrums (backflips) and spins on a wakeboard. So it won't be the first time I've bought an advanced board and learned to handle it properly. Just that the landings might tickle a bit more on the slopes!!


Sounds like you've got your head screwed on right, appropriate expectations and a solid background. Enjoy the board mate, I jumped onto an advanced board first day of my 2nd season (maybe 35 days riding first season) ate shit a few times but by end of the day I was hooked on stiffer, more camber dominant boards. Treat them right and they'll deliver the goods :wink:


----------



## SteeevePerry

Phedder said:


> Sounds like you've got your head screwed on right, appropriate expectations and a solid background. Enjoy the board mate, I jumped onto an advanced board first day of my 2nd season (maybe 35 days riding first season) ate shit a few times but by end of the day I was hooked on stiffer, more camber dominant boards. Treat them right and they'll deliver the goods :wink:


Awesome yeah we will soon find out! I'll post again to let those who are interested know how I get on. I definitely won't be bombing on my first run or anything, I've already broken my left collarbone (requiring surgery) adnd right wrist in the past six months (both Aussie Rules Football). Both are still recovering so the less I test them out the better!!


----------



## freshy

You will be fine dude. If you can ride a rental board you can ride a high end board. Sure there will probably be some time before your used to it and get the stance dialed, but you will be happy for a long time with it.


----------



## F1EA

You'll be fine!

Just make sure you get proper boots and bindings.


----------



## SteeevePerry

F1EA said:


> You'll be fine!
> 
> Just make sure you get proper boots and bindings.


Open to recommendations but was hoping not to spend a lot, focus on comfort for boots rather than getting expensive super stiff ones... People soft boots carve on stiff boards right?


----------



## F1EA

SteeevePerry said:


> Open to recommendations but was hoping not to spend a lot, focus on comfort for boots rather than getting expensive super stiff ones... People soft boots carve on stiff boards right?


You will spend a lot. Around ~400 maybe less.

Best bet for boots is looking for something new from last yr models. Above mid-stiff. You can look for boots when in whistler. Tons of shops.

Then look for used but in good condition bindings. Above mid-stiff too.


----------



## freshy

F1EA is damn right about looking for last years boots. Your right about them being comfy, that should be your #1 priority. But stiff or soft is pretty much personal preference. Generally you want to match a stiff board with stiff binders and stiff boots, but nothing is set in stone and I'm sure there are people who swear by soft boots or bindings. Using soft boots and bindings are not going to effect you that much anyway. You will lose some responsiveness but gain some forgiveness, which might not be such a bad thing with the level your at. 

I would recommend just getting the best stuff you can afford. I rode for years with ultra soft park boots and entry level bindings on a stiff performance orientated board. Eventually there came a time where I wanted to lay deeper carves easier and get that quick response in technical terrain, and then even more eventually I was able to afford to upgrade my gear. But for just cruising around you don't need high performance gear.


----------



## SteeevePerry

Awesome thanks I asked because I can get a great deal on Burton Motos and they were surprisingly comfy and held my heels well. And also on Custom bindings. The dude at the shop said they could help the setup to be more forgiving which is definitely something I could do with. Given I'm riding for about 10 days total then who knows when again I'm keen to get these boots and bindings. Then if I really can't get on with part (or all) of the setup I will (sadly) have plenty of time to save up for something better.
Of course I will try various stance angles etc as well. Hopefully it's comfortable and let's face it, I probably won't be hard carving off cliffs in 10 days anyway.


----------



## F1EA

SteeevePerry said:


> Awesome thanks I asked because I can get a great deal on Burton Motos and they were surprisingly comfy and held my heels well. And also on Custom bindings. The dude at the shop said they could help the setup to be more forgiving which is definitely something I could do with. Given I'm riding for about 10 days total then who knows when again I'm keen to get these boots and bindings. Then if I really can't get on with part (or all) of the setup I will (sadly) have plenty of time to save up for something better.
> Of course I will try various stance angles etc as well. Hopefully it's comfortable and let's face it, I probably won't be hard carving off cliffs in 10 days anyway.


#1 : don't listen to shop dudes.
#2 : Don't get motos. Get last yr's anything else, stiffer than Motos.
#3 : Don't get Custom bindings. Get last yr Cartel. or look for used Cartel or anything stiffer than Customs.

Now I'm unsubscribing from this thread.

Good luck!


----------



## Deacon

F1EA said:


> #1 : don't listen to shop dudes.
> #2 : Don't get motos. Get last yr's anything else, stiffer than Motos.
> #3 : Don't get Custom bindings. Get last yr Cartel. or look for used Cartel or anything stiffer than Customs.
> 
> Now I'm unsubscribing from this thread.
> 
> Good luck!


Meh. If the boots are comfortable, get em. You'll be getting new ones next year anyway, if you get a decent amount of days in.


----------



## SGboarder

F1EA said:


> #1 : don't listen to shop dudes.
> #2 : Don't get motos. Get last yr's anything else, stiffer than Motos.
> #3 : Don't get Custom bindings. Get last yr Cartel. or look for used Cartel or anything stiffer than Customs.
> 
> Now I'm unsubscribing from this thread.
> 
> Good luck!


Disagree, Motos and Customs are perfectly good gear and a good combination. 
Beginners/intermediate riders often go for stiffer gear to help with the response but once skills improve you realize it is mostly about technique not equipment. So you see many advanced riders go back to soft gear (Motos, Custom etc) for comfort.


----------



## neni

SteeevePerry said:


> People soft boots carve on stiff boards right?


Right. With stiff soft boots 

Go with whatever boot which fits well and is comfy. They won't play a big role any time soon. 
BTW: comfort and stiffness are not antagonists. Stiff boots can be very comfy.


----------



## F1EA

Deacon said:


> Meh. If the boots are comfortable, get em. You'll be getting new ones next year anyway, if you get a decent amount of days in.


Softer boots are ALWAYS more condortable than stiffer boots. By that means everyone would be on the softest boots.



SGboarder said:


> Disagree, Motos and Customs are perfectly good gear and a good combination.
> Beginners/intermediate riders often go for stiffer gear to help with the response but once skills improve you realize it is mostly about technique not equipment. So you see many advanced riders go back to soft gear (Motos, Custom etc) for comfort.


So... OP being a begginer... should get soft stuff because advanced riders go with softer gear. I'm pretty sure ye can hang with Gigi.

Other than Gigi... most advanced riders (ie pros) have pretty stiff gear.

I have Burton Customs... good luck steering the big mtn triax and carbon MFR on Burton Customs and Motos.


----------



## F1EA

neni said:


> Right. With stiff soft boots


This.

Even if harder boots are comfy. They will never be comfier than soft boots assuming they both fit.


----------



## neni

F1EA said:


> This.
> 
> Even if harder boots are comfy. They will never be comfier than soft boots assuming they both fit.


Until you really crank a turn and the noodle boot will bend n squeeze your ancle n wrist with all that soft bending material. Then, a stiff boot doing its job transmitting the leverage by keeping it's form will be way more comfortable . Disclaimer: I lack the technique to ride other way than with my shins.


----------



## Deacon

F1EA said:


> good luck steering the big mtn triax and carbon MFR on Burton Customs and Motos.



I have a 164mw '07 Rossi The Experience that I steer just fine with Burton Rulers. Of course, I DO have Flux SFs, which are pretty stiff. But fit is more important than flex. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## F1EA

neni said:


> Until you really crank a turn and the noodle boot will bend n squeeze your ancle n wrist with all that soft bending material. Then, a stiff boot doing its job transmitting the leverage by keeping it's form will be way more comfortable . Disclaimer: I lack the technique to ride other way than with my shins.


It seems most pros lack this technique as well, cause... they seem to ride pretty stiff boots. Specially the ones riding freeride boards like the MFR.


----------



## F1EA

Deacon said:


> I have a 164mw '07 Rossi The Experience that I steer just fine with Burton Rulers. Of course, I DO have Flux SFs, which are pretty stiff. But fit is more important than flex. That's all I'm saying.


Fit is definitely more important than flex. But it is very easy to confuse comfort (ie the kind provided by really soft boots) with fit.

And yeah Rulers are not motos. And SF are the stiffest thing before carbon hehehe in fact, i think SF are stiffer than some bindings with carbon.


----------



## SGboarder

F1EA said:


> So... OP being a begginer... should get soft stuff because advanced riders go with softer gear. I'm pretty sure ye can hang with Gigi.


He should be on gear that fits well. Doesn't really matter whether soft or stiff.



F1EA said:


> Other than Gigi... most advanced riders (ie pros) have pretty stiff gear.


Disagree. Not all advanced riders are pros. And even plenty of pros have noodle gear.



F1EA said:


> I have Burton Customs... good luck steering the big mtn triax and carbon MFR on Burton Customs and Motos.


I had some (borrowed) Burton Freestyle bindings (as soft or softer than the Customs) on my Carbon Flagship. Turned just fine.



Deacon said:


> But fit is more important than flex. That's all I'm saying.


That.


----------



## F1EA

Whatever.

OP good luck and have fun.


----------



## SteeevePerry

Thanks again everyone, lots of different opinions to consider. Above all I will make sure I ride to my ability and have fun. If I don't have the perfect technique or equipment those are things I can work on/save for. But any snowboarding is going to be a ton of fun to me.


----------



## freshy

SteeevePerry said:


> Thanks again everyone, lots of different opinions to consider. Above all I will make sure I ride to my ability and have fun. If I don't have the perfect technique or equipment those are things I can work on/save for. But any snowboarding is going to be a ton of fun to me.


That's the spirit. Not much left to be said about what you should or should not buy, but at least you got got the right attitude.


----------



## SteeevePerry

Deacon said:


> Buy pads. And lessons. You're starting over.





GreyDragon said:


> Um, well, um,...
> 
> Please report back how your first day on the new board goes.
> This could be interesting.:surprise:
> 
> 
> This reminds me of my own experience buying my SECOND board.
> After a couple of years of weekend riding, I decided that I had outgrown my beginner board.
> After advising that I only carve groomers - no park/freestyle for me at the time - the salesman at the local shop sold me a Salomon Burner, a stiff, directional, tapered freeride board.
> Way too much board for me at the time.
> The next couple of years were, as I said above, interesting.





Oldman said:


> First off, welcome to the Asylum. :wink:
> 
> Now, full points as you are clearly of the go big or stay home school of riding. I have no experience on your new "beast", but there are others here who are / or have ridden the deck you have just acquired.
> 
> The only thing I do know is that if you have purchased a full camber version of that board, your riding skills had better be top drawer or that deck is going to reach up and slap you. Not in your ass, but right in your face. You want to know how to control it? Like any full camber rocket, you had better be on your game 24 / 7 as the second you get lazy on it, it will slap you hard. It is one of those boards that will ride you if you are not careful.
> 
> Good Luck!





ridinbend said:


> Holy crap, it's only a snowboard. Just because it's camber doesn't make it some unrideable beast. Every board has a learning curve. I learned on camber boards, always rode camber until a few years back.
> 
> Congratulations on your purchase OP. Just make sure as you get better you don't learn any bad habits. Take a few lessons with your new board and you'll be shredding the steeps in no time.





Phedder said:


> Like Ridinbend said, it is only a board. Don't get too far ahead of yourself and ride within your limits and your comfort zone, focus on getting better technically, rather than just trying to go faster. The board will handle a hell of a lot more than you can throw at it right now, so don't test it. Not much we can tell you online, getting lessons is your best bet, and watching videos couldn't hurt. Only thing I'll say is always keep your uphill edge engaged, at least at first. Once you get better, engaging the downhill edge while carving across and then down the slope is a lot of fun though!





SnowDogWax said:


> One thing is certain. You bought a great board for what you wanted. Mountain carver and speed. Now comes the pain and pleasure that comes with anybody who seeks to become more proficient at snowboarding. :snowboard3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :snowboard2:


Hi again all and thanks once more for your helpful advice, warnings and encouragement! Since a couple of you seemed interested, thought I'd provide an update. I've included some extra info too.

I'm happy to report I love my new board! It will definitely be able to handle a lot but it is much more forgiving than expected. I'm working hard on my carving but it will hold a skidded turn no problem, I haven't caught any edges through the first couple of days. Obviously I can't speak to the board's longevity but so far I'd definitely recommend it.

As for dealing with Prior, I'd heard mixed reports. I am stoked now but the company communication is definitely lacking unfortunately. They advertise custom built boards (not floor sock) will be ready in three or four weeks. After three weeks I emailed to ask how it was going, no reply. After four weeks (and my trip fast approaching) I emailed again, reply came a few days later to say my board wouldn't be ready until after I'd already had my Whistler holiday!! I rang Canada from Australia and to their credit they were friendly and prioritised my board so it was ready by the end of my first day here.

For my set up, a couple of you will cringe but I went with the Motos and Custom bindings. Just couldn't stretch the bank any further. As it is I'm sleeping on people's floors in Lake Louise all next week! I'm having no trouble throwing the board around, popping off little natural jumps etc. But the inside of both ankles are sore, especially when I stop riding. I have my bindings set up 15 and -3 probably going to -6 because of some slight discomfort in my back knee. Not sure if this will help my ankles?? If not, time to start saving for some stiffer boots perhaps.

I'm having a ton of fun exploring Whistler and Blackcomb, mostly working on technique but putting the foot down just for kicks on a couple of blacks. Top speed so far about 75km/h. Not sure if that's fast but it is for me!!

Cheers , happy New year's and if you have any questions fire away! Peace!


----------



## SteeevePerry

SGboarder said:


> He should be on gear that fits well. Doesn't really matter whether soft or stiff.
> 
> 
> Disagree. Not all advanced riders are pros. And even plenty of pros have noodle gear.
> 
> 
> I had some (borrowed) Burton Freestyle bindings (as soft or softer than the Customs) on my Carbon Flagship. Turned just fine.
> 
> 
> That.





F1EA said:


> Whatever.
> 
> OP good luck and have fun.





freshy said:


> That's the spirit. Not much left to be said about what you should or should not buy, but at least you got got the right attitude.


See above, in case you're interested ?


----------

